# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  صباحات ومساءات تنزف حبً وتتنفس امل

## منى شهاب

*صباحات ومساءات  
تنزف حبً وتتنفس امل

صباحكم دافئ
تعودت ان التقى بنفسى كل صباح
طالما أستطعت ان أفك التحام جفونى
ليشق هذا الضوء الطاهر بصرى واستيقظ لتنزف صباحاتى 
كل يوم عبير الحب والأمل بأوراقى
واختتم يومى بمساء احمله معبا بكل هفواتى
لأغرق به داخل أحلامى
فأدعوكم لتشاركونى تلك الصباحات والمساءات
 نتواصل ونتجاذب الحديث
وأعرفكم وتعرفوننى
وأعرف خبايا نفسى من خلالكم
كلى شوق وحنين لهذا التعارف
هيا بنا

صباحى اليوم مختلف يروق لى لأنى بينكم
أشتم عبيركم من بين الابواب جميعها
انا هذا الوجه الذى أعتادنى وألفته أبتسم له كل صباح
واحيانا يرد لى بأبتسامة وأحيانا يتثاقل
وينظر خلفى ليذكرنى ببقايا الأمس
ولكن اليوم
ألمح شذرات سرور تنطلق منه
وابتسامة انتصار لأنى تغلبت عليه وشاركتم حروفى
الجو صحو وانتعاشة تغدق اوصالى
وعبير مميز تطلقه سحابات فنجانى
ودفء صوت فيروز يلف المكان
ولا أدرى لماذا صوت فيروز
هو معنى الصباح
صباح الخير من قلب وعقل يحمل انسانة
تحتضن كل المتناقضات داخلها
وتصارعات تنتفض بين خير وشر
تعانى التقلب بين لونين ابيض واسود
ولكن فى النهاية هى أنسانة

صباح الأمل والورد
وصباح اخر انتظره لم  يأتـــــ    بعد



*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*ولصباحك المختلف أصابت شذرات سرورك ثغر المنتدى فاختلف أظنه زاد ابتساما اليوم
صباح الخير ياإنسانة صباح يليق بحرف باسم من قلم ساحر
تقدير لاينتهي*

----------


## اليمامة

مسائى فرح يغمرنى ..بعودة روح تسكننى
طوبى لى ..طوبى لها

----------


## منى شهاب

> *ولصباحك المختلف أصابت شذرات سرورك ثغر المنتدى فاختلف أظنه زاد ابتساما اليوم
> صباح الخير ياإنسانة صباح يليق بحرف باسم من قلم ساحر
> تقدير لاينتهي*


*تباشير الصباح تشرق سعيدة
عندما يطئ مدادك الصفحات ويرتل حروفا
يهتز معها الوجدان
ولذا ننتظرك مجتمعين بكل الاوقات
أخى الشاطر حسن
*

----------


## منى شهاب

> مسائى فرح يغمرنى ..بعودة روح تسكننى
> طوبى لى ..طوبى لها


*زقزقات طير فقد الطريق
وأهتدى لاول الخيط بمرورك سيدتى
وتناثر كالعطر بمساحات هذا المساء
رقيقة ايتها اليمامة
*

----------


## منى شهاب

*صباح الخير

اليوم صباحى وخزة مازال يترك اثر بداخلى
اليوم تنهال اشواقى وكأنها تغريدة هذا الصباح
أسمعها أشعر بنبضات صوتها
وأرانى أتكأ بحذر على جُرح قديم
تتشابه كل الورد الحمراء فى لونها
ولكن يختلف منها الشذى
وليس لهذا الإختلاف لدى اى خلاف

فدعونى ادعوكم معى لأحتساء قهوتى 
 بطعمها المميز 
وأتمنى لكم صباح بطعم السعادة
مع كاظم وصباحكم سكر

وصباح اخر انتظره لم يأتـــــ بعد

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير
على الياسمين و ع الفراشات
وع اللى ع الأمل بيبات
فيمسح دمعة من عينه
ويغزل توبه بإبتسامات
................
شكرا على الشاى اللذيذ يا منى
 :f2:

----------


## نوورا

*الاستاذة منى

صباحات ومساءات جميلة وفرصة جيدة نعبر فيها
صباح الخير 
لكل أحلامى المنتهية على شط الواقع المر
صباح الخير
على الاحزان الملتصقة بنا ولا تعرف الفراق
باصبح عليكم شفقة منى عليكم
ولكن لاعضاء المنتدى
صباح طيب أبيض على قلوبكم
ياريت يا نورا صباحك اليوم يكون رائع
*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة منى شهاب

اهلا بكِ بين شطآن الكلمات والحروف بقاعة الخواطر
وحضور مميز باولى قطرات غيث حرفك الممشوق
وصباحات ومساءات ملونة بألوان إبداع نبض يراعك
فأتينا نشاركك تلك اللحظات آملين ان تتسع لنا مساحات الأوراق
فلكل صباح بريق خاص به يميزه عن وتيرة باقى الصباحات
دام هذا التواجد الراقى الذى يثرى مدن الحرف هنا

مع تحيتى*

----------


## منى شهاب

> صباح الخير
> على الياسمين و ع الفراشات
> وع اللى ع الأمل بيبات
> فيمسح دمعة من عينه
> ويغزل توبه بإبتسامات
> ................
> شكرا على الشاى اللذيذ يا منى


*
صباح للضياء
وعقود من الياسمين على اجنحة الفراشات
تطير بالبعيد وتنثر العطر
فى أنحناءات زاويا اللقاء
وأبتسامة تختبئ خلف الفنجان
تتوق الى الظهور
شروق لك أخى احمد ناصر

*

----------


## نوورا

*

مساء الأشتياق
لعيون دائما اتذكرها لانها
منحتنى معنى جديد للحياة
مساء أدعو الله ان يكلله بالدفء والطمأنينة

نورا*

----------


## محمد أمير

*صباح القهوة وان كانت مرة

فلا مانع ان كانت ستروى اشتياقى
وان كان العشق سيسكن كل أعماقى
صباح ينهى العتمة ويهدينا ضوء ياذخ
يريح كل أوجاع المساء الخالى 
من وجوه أحبابى

اهلا بكِ معنا استاذة منى شهاب
تمنياتى لكِ بصباح مميز وعطر يسعدك

الله يديمك*

----------


## نوورا

*


” أصبحنا، وأصبحَ الملكُ للهْ ، والحمدُ للهْ ، ولا حولَ ولا قوةَ إلا بالله “..


صباح الخير يا قلبى
صباح الخير للدنيا بكل ما فيها
لعطر الورد للافاق
صباح النور والتقوى
صباح ليس مثل اى صباح
بل صبح تتنفس عطرة الدنيا
صباح فيه انتم وانا نبنيه معا
صباح بكل الهنا نقضية
*

----------


## منى شهاب

> *الاستاذة منى
> 
> صباحات ومساءات جميلة وفرصة جيدة نعبر فيها
> صباح الخير 
> لكل أحلامى المنتهية على شط الواقع المر
> صباح الخير
> على الاحزان الملتصقة بنا ولا تعرف الفراق
> باصبح عليكم شفقة منى عليكم
> ولكن لاعضاء المنتدى
> ...


*
براءة وطفولة بها مسحة حزينة
لكنى أرى هنا مشاعر قوية
ترانيم صُبح تتهادى على وجنتيكِ
بقطرة ندى مخملية لهذا الحضور 
نورا*

----------


## منى شهاب

> *أختى الرقيقة منى شهاب
> 
> اهلا بكِ بين شطآن الكلمات والحروف بقاعة الخواطر
> وحضور مميز باولى قطرات غيث حرفك الممشوق
> وصباحات ومساءات ملونة بألوان إبداع نبض يراعك
> فأتينا نشاركك تلك اللحظات آملين ان تتسع لنا مساحات الأوراق
> فلكل صباح بريق خاص به يميزه عن وتيرة باقى الصباحات
> دام هذا التواجد الراقى الذى يثرى مدن الحرف هنا
> 
> مع تحيتى*


 *
ترجيب ترتجف له المشاعر
وتتقذم أمامة حروف الكلمات سيدتى
من اليوم ترتدى الصباحات والمساءات
وسام المرور ونغم تشدو به العبارات
لهذا القدوم الذى أسبغ قلبى بالفرح

القديرة قيثارة*

----------


## منى شهاب

> *صباح القهوة وان كانت مرة
> 
> فلا مانع ان كانت ستروى اشتياقى
> وان كان العشق سيسكن كل أعماقى
> صباح ينهى العتمة ويهدينا ضوء ياذخ
> يريح كل أوجاع المساء الخالى 
> من وجوه أحبابى
> 
> اهلا بكِ معنا استاذة منى شهاب
> ...


 *
حينما يغزونا المطر
بطهر المعانى والحرف حلو المذاق
نعلم ان تلك الزيارات لن تنتهى
وتتلو علينا بين الحين والاخر
صباح هنا ومساء آت هناك
شكر بعبق رائحة المطر

محمد أمير*

----------


## منى شهاب

صباحات شتاء يأتى بالغيم
وقطرات مطر متثاقلة بخطى مترنحة
تود ان تشق بها رماد المساء
فمرحى يا صبح انشده 
وفنجان دافئ تحتمى المشاعر بابخرته المتصاعدة
املا فى بزوغ شعاع للشمس وفرحة لضياه

دامت كل صباحاتكم مفعمة بأنس بالله ..
 لا ينقطع ..

----------


## نوورا

*

مساء يتحرك ببطئ
يفقدنى القدرة على التحمل
وغرقت كل سفن النجاة
ولم يبقى لى الا الرحيل
مع أنه شبه مستحيل*

----------


## منى شهاب

*
جمال الصباح ليس في شروق الشمس فحسب ..
بل في شكر الله سبحانه على أن وهبنا يوما آخرا
 جميلا في هذه الحياة ..
نقضيه في طاعة الرحمن ..
أسعد الله صباح قلب ..
إن أبعدتني الأيام عنه زاد شوقي له ..
وإن ذكرته دعوت له ..

ويوم جديد نذكر فيه أحبابنا ونتواصل معهم ..
أسعد الله صباحكم بالحب والتفاؤل ..


*

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الفل والزهور والياسمين منى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة 
منى شهاب 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



صباح معطر بزهر الياسمين 

معطر  برقة كلمات الموضوع 

كلمات متفائله ملىء بجمال وروعه الامل 

صباحك ومساءك وكل من شاركوك الكلمات 

دائما جميل


*

----------


## صفحات العمر

كان الموج صخرى اللون 
وهو يلتهم القرص المقبل عليه وكأنهما فى عناق
مضى الغروب حبيبتى .. لكنى سأنتظرك حتما 
على بوابة الإشراق

مساء الخير

----------


## منى شهاب

> صباح الفل والزهور والياسمين منى


 *
صباح عناقيد فل
 وعقود من الياسمين
زيارة مريحة ومشاعر تتساقط
على شرفة الأمل
لحضور ذابت معه مشاعر للغياب
ابن البلد
*

----------


## منى شهاب

> *اختى العزيزة 
> منى شهاب 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> صباح معطر بزهر الياسمين 
> 
> معطر  برقة كلمات الموضوع 
> ...


 *
كم هو جميل عندما نخط مساحات
 لا حدود لها من الحروف
 وتخط ايديكم نقوش لا منتهى لها من المشاعر
الدمثة الرقيقة
مساحة سماوية بحروف ابجدية
 جمعها نبض بدقاتة ينسال وبروعته يتألق ...
أسكندرانى
*

----------


## منى شهاب

> كان الموج صخرى اللون 
> وهو يلتهم القرص المقبل عليه وكأنهما فى عناق
> مضى الغروب حبيبتى .. لكنى سأنتظرك حتما 
> على بوابة الإشراق
> 
> مساء الخير


 *
تعطرت أجواء السماء بحضور متفرد
 مساء بعطر المساء
 خطوط أحرفك عطر
 ونمنمة حرفك نجمة في السماء
وفقك المولى وسدد لطريق الخير خطاك
صفحات العمر*

----------


## منى شهاب

*

هدوء هو المكان
لا أصوات لا ضجيج لا وجود
غير نسمات تداعب أمواج البحر
وصرير مسائي بين أعشاب الخريف
لا أحد هنا
سوى أنا والحرف ونجوم السماء 
تراقبنا من بعيد
يالروعة الهدوء ؛؛ المكان؛؛ والزمان
وهكذا أحتلنى هذا الشعور

فعمتم مساء رائع هادئ كمسائى
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أحب قهوة المساء
كل ليلة أعرف جيدا متى بدأت فى تناولها 
لكنى لا أشعر تحديداً متى أنتهيت من قهوتى 
وكل ليلة أقول غداً سيكون تركيزى أقوى 
هل هذا سهو عادى 
أم أن ثمة أشياء تربط بين القهوة والحياة




مساء الخير

----------


## nariman

> *
> جمال الصباح ليس في شروق الشمس فحسب ..
> بل في شكر الله سبحانه على أن وهبنا يوما آخرا
>  جميلا في هذه الحياة ..
> نقضيه في طاعة الرحمن ..
> أسعد الله صباح قلب ..
> إن أبعدتني الأيام عنه زاد شوقي له ..
> وإن ذكرته دعوت له ..
> 
> ...


من أجمل الصباحات
صباح أتمناه..ومساء أيضا

أشكرك جدا يا منى
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*مساءٌ خجول من قمرٍ يدور يفاجئه من خلف النجوم  
سنا فابتسام ونثر ورود وناي وعود 
ونظرات غرام في وسط الكلام 
مساءٌ تزين لعين القمر
 وقمرٌ تبين بأفق النظر

مساؤكم عذب الكلام و منتهى الابتسام*

----------


## منى شهاب

> أحب قهوة المساء
> كل ليلة أعرف جيدا متى بدأت فى تناولها 
> لكنى لا أشعر تحديداً متى أنتهيت من قهوتى 
> وكل ليلة أقول غداً سيكون تركيزى أقوى 
> هل هذا سهو عادى 
> أم أن ثمة أشياء تربط بين القهوة والحياة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *

صباحك خير لا ينقطع ..
صباحك سحابة فرح لا ينضب مطرها ..
صباحك حدائق من سعادة ثمارها بسمة وأمل ونقاء ..
وأرتشاف مميز لفنجان أرتسمت الآمال
بين الوانه وأبخرته وحضور رقيق
صفحات العمر*

----------


## منى شهاب

> من أجمل الصباحات
> صباح أتمناه..ومساء أيضا
> 
> أشكرك جدا يا منى


 *
تموسقت المشاعر وعزفت النايات
بتغريدة صُبح تناثرت بين الارجاء
لحضور راق لى وذيل الشعور بالحبور والاشجان

ناريمان*

----------


## منى شهاب

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشاطر حسن
					

مساءٌ خجول من قمرٍ يدور يفاجئه من خلف النجوم  
سنا فابتسام ونثر ورود وناي وعود 
ونظرات غرام في وسط الكلام 
مساءٌ تزين لعين القمر
 وقمرٌ تبين بأفق النظر

مساؤكم عذب الكلام و منتهى الابتسام


مساء أنارته تباريج الضياء
وسطع بريق النجم لمنتهاه
ودار بين السطور حرف أثير
أنعم على وهج الهمس بلقاء
حضور ينبت الأمل معه
فى تكرار المساءات

الشاطر حسن*

----------


## منى شهاب

*

صباح اليوم قادم من أعماق الحنين
دقة دقة
تسربت اليّ 
استقرت ملامحك فى الاعماق
وفي الاعماق ايضا 
شهوة للخروج عن كل القوانين والمألوف
في سكونك نكهة تحرضني ,, 
اشعر بالحنين لشيئ لم أراه بعد 
صمتك يراودني دون توقف 
والذكرى تحوم بمخيلتى
تبهرنى تجعلنى
 أمارس الأنطلاق بلا حدود
وأرى الصُبح يمنحنى هذا الشعور

مازلت أنتظر صباح لم يأتى بعد
*

----------


## فراشة

*صباح عاشق لخطوتنا

ولمّتنا وضحكتنا

بورده يبدر  سكّتنا

وبإيده يمسح دمعتنا*

 *الرقيقة منى* *جميل ان تجمعنا صباحات ومساءات* *مليئة بالأمل* *سلمت أناملك 
* *لي عودة إن شاء الله* 
 *ا*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ليس هناك سحر يشبه الدقائق ما بين الضوء الأول 
والشروق الكامل للصبح
غير تلك المساحة النشوى بروحي
حين أصلى الفجر 






أشكرك جدااااا يا منى على هذة الواحة 
التى تطيب للنفس وتستنفر قريحة الحرف

مساء الخير

----------


## منى شهاب

> *صباح عاشق لخطوتنا  ولمّتنا وضحكتنا  بورده يبدر  سكّتنا  وبإيده يمسح دمعتنا*  *الرقيقة منى* *جميل ان تجمعنا صباحات ومساءات* *مليئة بالأمل* *سلمت أناملك   *  *لي عودة إن شاء الله* *ا*


*
ونسيم محمل على أجنحة الفرح
 يأتينا فى صُبح مميز 
بحروف يضمها الشوق لإنبلاج قبسات ضوء 
يبلل قطرات الندى لتنزفها أوراق ورد  أعياه الظلام 
صباح يبشرنا بأشراقة أمل 
على جناحيكِ فراشتنا البديعة*

----------


## منى شهاب

> ليس هناك سحر يشبه الدقائق ما بين الضوء الأول 
> والشروق الكامل للصبح
> غير تلك المساحة النشوى بروحي
> حين أصلى الفجر 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ولا هناك سحر يميز صباحاتى كعطرك الأثير
وحرفك الذى يفيئ بين جنباته الشجن
وترانيم سرمدية تتلوها أوراق البنفسج
على أروقة الصباح
معلنة عن مولد نغم يضم بألحانه
كل لوعات المساء
ننتظر معك كل الصباحات المميزة سيدى
لتتلوها هنا صفحات العمر

----------


## منى شهاب

صباح يجمع بين كفيه الأمل والأمنيات
عساى ألقاك يوما بحنايا قلب
أوجعه البعاد
صباح يُقبل الأنتظار وترانيم بوح
تتزين لها الحروف بعبق الأمانى
لا تخجل من أخفاقات الوعود
تترنح على رُسغ الأمل
وتلتحف تدليات خضار الصباح
بتناهيد شوق لكلمة الا تعود


معذره لم أستطع وضع صورة
منى

----------


## صفحات العمر

وفى أولات الربيع 
تداعب نسائم الدفء ستائر الشتاء 
وترتدى من جديد فروع الاشجار 
زيها الأخضر
وتتأهب براعم الزهر 
لبث عبيراً طيبا  فى الاجواء

صباح الخير

----------


## sayedattia

*مساء أتي فاللقاء قريب
وقلبي يحضن ضوء القمر
وشوقي ينادي فهل من مجيب ؟!
مساء جميل ووجه القمر
يشيع السنا بقلب الحبيب
مساء الورود أريج الزهر
وقلب حنون بلون الحليب
* ::  ::  :: 
*سيد عطيه
*

----------


## منى شهاب

> وفى أولات الربيع 
> تداعب نسائم الدفء ستائر الشتاء 
> وترتدى من جديد فروع الاشجار 
> زيها الأخضر
> وتتأهب براعم الزهر 
> لبث عبيراً طيبا  فى الاجواء
> 
> صباح الخير


*وفى أهازيج الربيع
تقتنص الروح عبيرا شارد فى الأفق
يبحث عن مبتغاه
فتنسمته روح عطشى للتحليق لعنان السماء
عطشى للتغريد
عطشى لحرف يحمل معه المزيد

رائع الحرف صفحات العمر
ننتظر بين مساحات الصباح والمساء
زخات عطر حرفا ألفناه فريد
*

----------


## منى شهاب

> *مساء أتي فاللقاء قريب
> وقلبي يحضن ضوء القمر
> وشوقي ينادي فهل من مجيب ؟!
> مساء جميل ووجه القمر
> يشيع السنا بقلب الحبيب
> مساء الورود أريج الزهر
> وقلب حنون بلون الحليب
> *
> *سيد عطيه
> *


*
حضور أنيق أسبغته ألوان شوق اللقاء
بلون النقاء
وظهر البقاء فظل للأمل اسير
لون دافئ يأتى للمساء حاملا بين نسائمه
دفء الشوق وطهر المعان
مرحبا أ سيد عطية
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

صباح مختلف يمتليء حماسا يقارب النجوم في عطائه
بعد أن تخطى السحاب يسأل : ألسحرهم ارتقيت أم أنه الود الذي جمعني بهم؟


ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## اليمامة

*


صباح يزهو فى الأفق 
يطلق قلبى بجناحيه 
 خلف الشمس 
يحلق فى البياض والنور
.
.
.
والحرية 










وصباحك أنتِ ..الربيع يا منى*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء مبتسم يرق كلما حمل النسيم أسماءً 
تتداخل ..تتشابك الحروف..يرسمون بحروفهم كلماتٍ تداعب الإحساس
ليت الوقت يبقي على هذه اللحظات
ليت النسيم مايفرق الحروف
ليتنا كمسائنا دائما مبتسمين

----------


## kethara

*


وينبلج الصباح مع تغريد عصفور
فرح سعيد على أغصان الورد
حينما تسكب الشمس شعاها الصافى بألق
على مساحات الكون
تبتسم الحياة
وتنسلخ من ظلام الليل
وتنطلق لتعانق آفاق الضوء 
وتغرد العصافير ساعية فى مناكب الحياة
مع إشراقة هذا الصباح

تحيتى

*

----------


## اليمامة

وصباحى أنا لامع 
من أثر ذكرى مؤرقة
هطلت على دوى الشعور
فابتل

----------


## kethara

*
صباح نسج ضياه من خيوط ليل ساكن
ومع الأشراقة دقت الأمنيات 
أبواب الصباح بضجيج 
كى تشع قبسات من فرح ونور
وتشرق بقلوب أتعبها سكون المساء

تحيتى
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مرة أخرى ..
يواصل الخالق العظيم عطاءاته الا محدودة 
من خزائنه التى لاتنفذ
مرة أخرى ..
تشرق الشمس على أرض مصر 
بهيبتها وعنفوانها وسطوتها
مرة أخرى ..
يحمل النخيل الذكْرِى خلاصات عشقه فى حبيبات اللقاح
ليقدم أوراق إعتماد محصول التمر لعام قادم
مرة أخرى ..
تبدو فروع أشجار التوت فسدقية الخضار
مرصعة بثمار كحبات اللؤلؤ والعقيق
مرة اخرى ..
يبتسم الياسمين ويغرد القمرى
ويواصل البنفسج ممارسة طقوس السحر
وفرض سيطرته على إمارة قلبى 
مرة أخرى .. 
أجدك يا قلماً أرهقنى  
أوفى صديق 

*مساء الربيع*

----------


## محمد أمير

*

كن متفائلا :
عند مرضك
عند فقرك
عند حاجتك
عند همك وغمك
في جميع أحوالك …
فإن لك رباً لطيفاً بك
لايعجزه تحقيق رغبتك
صباح الفال الحسن
صباح التمنى والترجى
صباح الأمل فى لقاء
لا يحدوه الألم
صباح القرار بالأنتظار
دون ملل


الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## هاشم11

صباح الياسمين .. كلمات طيبة ورقيقة بارك الله فيكى يا منى وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## kethara

*
عندما تتوضأ أكاليل زهرات البنفسج
بضوء النهار
يشع الكون عبيرا تحمله أجنحة الطيور
لتطير به للبعيد
حيث ترقد أحلامنا
وتمنحها أكسير عطرالحياة  فتنتفض من ثُباتها
لتعود تُغمر أمسياتنا من جديد
بترانيم عشق لن يموت

تحيتى
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*هذا المساء جميل أيا ماكان يشوب سماؤه

مازلنا نتنفس

ومازلنا نؤمن بإجابة الدعاء

هذا المساء تميز بالرضا*

----------


## kethara

*

مع كل أشراقة يمنحنا الصباح
أحساس متجدد مليئ بالنسمات الأتية من عبق الذكريات
وببراءة الأطفال نستقبله كل يوم
بهذا الصوت الهامس الذى يغدق مشاعرنا بالجمال
انه يوم جديد وأمل جديد
فيه رحمة من الله عز وجل
فالحياة رائعة رغم ما بها من مرارة ومآسى

تحيتى
*

----------


## محمد أمير

*لا هناك صباح أجمل
من اللقاء مع زهرات الياسمين
وقراءة صفحات من دفتر الذكريات والحكايات
التى كانت وما زالت هى ناموس للمحبين
اراه اليوم صباح مميزا به هدايا لم أتوقعها
ولكنه القدر

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## نوورا

*صباح مملوءة كفيه بالورود
ودعوات خالصة بالأمنيات الجميلة الطيبة
وانوار تتعدى المسافات وتأتى حاملة معها 
كل الآمال ونسمات التفاؤل
هكذا أتمنى صباحى
*

----------


## منى شهاب

*أحبتى أخوتى وأخوانى زوار صباحاتى
عذرا للغياب ولكن لى اسباب
أتمنى ان تذهب بكل ألمها
وأعود بين أوراقكم لأقصها عليكم
ونتواصل ونتجاذب أطراف الرؤى
سامحونى
*

----------


## منى شهاب

*

دعونى اليوم أستظل بمشاعركم وصباحكم
الذى لملم شتاتى 
دعونى أستنشقكم نسمات تمحو الامى
دعونى أستمتع معكم بنسمات الصباح الندية
التى تُحسن أحاسيسى
ولكن .... سأعود للرد والتواصل


*

----------


## منى شهاب

> مرة أخرى ..
> يواصل الخالق العظيم عطاءاته الا محدودة 
> من خزائنه التى لاتنفذ
> مرة أخرى ..
> تشرق الشمس على أرض مصر 
> بهيبتها وعنفوانها وسطوتها
> مرة أخرى ..
> يحمل النخيل الذكْرِى خلاصات عشقه فى حبيبات اللقاح
> ليقدم أوراق إعتماد محصول التمر لعام قادم
> ...



*صباح الدر والياقوت
صباح الورد بل أجمل ..
صباح الخير والأشواق
كمثل الغيث إذ يهطل ..
صباحك يا ربيع القلب
نور ساطع مذهل ..
صباح ذاب من شوقي
فكان صباحك الأجمل ..
صفحات العمر
*

----------


## منى شهاب

> مساء مبتسم يرق كلما حمل النسيم أسماءً 
> تتداخل ..تتشابك الحروف..يرسمون بحروفهم كلماتٍ تداعب الإحساس
> ليت الوقت يبقي على هذه اللحظات
> ليت النسيم مايفرق الحروف
> ليتنا كمسائنا دائما مبتسمين


*جميل أن يبدأ صباحك بذكر أناس يحملون الحب والعطاء
 فتشعر بحلاوة الحياة ..
وهكذا أرى صباحك الشاطر حسن*

----------


## منى شهاب

> *
> عندما تتوضأ أكاليل زهرات البنفسج
> بضوء النهار
> يشع الكون عبيرا تحمله أجنحة الطيور
> لتطير به للبعيد
> حيث ترقد أحلامنا
> وتمنحها أكسير عطرالحياة  فتنتفض من ثُباتها
> لتعود تُغمر أمسياتنا من جديد
> بترانيم عشق لن يموت
> ...


*
كم يكون هذا الوضوء مميزا وتلك الأكاليل مذهلة
يكفيها أنها تمازجت مع قدسية حرفك
ايتها القيثارة الحالمة
تدغدع مشاعرى ألحانك رؤى متجددة*

----------


## منى شهاب

> *
> 
> 
> صباح يزهو فى الأفق 
> يطلق قلبى بجناحيه 
>  خلف الشمس 
> يحلق فى البياض والنور
> .
> .
> ...


*صباحك يُزهر ترانيم االبوح ويُضفى جمال
على اشعة الضوء المترامية فوق كُثبان المشاعر
يكسوها خضار بلون الحرية
دائمة التحليق اليمامة
*

----------


## منى شهاب

> *هذا المساء جميل أيا ماكان يشوب سماؤه
> 
> مازلنا نتنفس
> 
> ومازلنا نؤمن بإجابة الدعاء
> 
> هذا المساء تميز بالرضا*


*

للمساء نسمات شذية هادئة ..
يتخللها شوق وحنين ومشاعر أخوية ..
وباقات من الود لأناس سكبوا في أرواحنا ..
كعطر نادر لا يزول أبدا ..
يبقى شذاه يعطر الأنفاس والأجواء ..
الشاطر حسن
*

----------


## لميس الامام

الكاتبة الجميلة منى شهاب

اهلا بك واسمحلي ان اهنئ نفسي والمنتدى 
بتواجدك الرائع وكلماتك الأخاذة
سعدت جدا بصباحاتك ومساءاتك 
لعلني التقي بك هذا الصباح 
لأحيي هذه الشخصية المتميزة 
صاحبة القلم الصادق..

تحية مني تقبليها وباقة من زهر الياسمين الذي اعشق..

لميس الامام

----------


## نوورا

*اليوم صباحه عادى يختبئ الملل بين جنباته
وحرتتساقط معه كل الأفكار
وأنتظار وأنتظار وأنتظار
غاب معه شكل الأبتسام

نورا
*

----------


## محمد أمير

*صباح انتظره كلما غرد عصفور
 صباح أشتاقه كلما سالت قطرة ندى على وردة
 صباح أعلمه كيف سيأتينى مهما طال بى وبكِ الزمن*

----------


## نغم جديد

*اتعرف لما احببتك والي قلبي اسكنتك؟
 اتعرف لما اتقرب اليك واود ان اسكن بدخلك؟
  لو تعرف ..... فاجبنى*

----------

